# Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro



## Schildifreak (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich will mir bald eine neue Heavy-Feeder zulegen.
Mein Einsatzgebiet:

- mittelgroße Flüsse(Isar, Donau, Inn)
- große Stauseen
- Korbgewichte Fließwasser: 40 bis max. 150 g aber meistens zwischen 50 und 110g
- Körbe Stillwasser: Speedkörbe bis max. 80 g aber durchschnitllich 30 - 50 g (Distanzen bis 80 m)
- Länge zwischen 3,90 bis 4,50 m, aber am liebsten 4,10 - 4,30 m
- ausgewogene semiparabolische Aktion

Gerne könnt ihr mir auch handgemachte Ruten empfehlen (z.B. Tricast


----------



## lausi97 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Würde mir mal die Lutz Hülse Heavy Feeder von Balzer angucken,4,5 lang Wg -250gr.
gruß
lausi


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Hi,
ich fische die nicht selbst, aber hatte die selbst in den Fingern und ein Bekannter fischt die auch. Und zwar ist das die Shimano Antares Feeder. Das ist meiner Meinung nach, so ziemlich das Non-Plus-Ultra in Sachen Feederrute.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...65m&xploidID=tukl4b5ihn9fchv5n94lb7tafksvardp

Greetz FF


----------



## laeufer2 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Die Mosella Xedion Evo Long Cast Feeder ist in Ordnung.

+ gute Aktion, wg 200g, Länge 4,5m
+ 5 Spitzen (lässt sich damit gut auf Still/Fließwasser abstimmen)
+ Spitzen teilweise 2-farbig, daher bei nahezu allen Wetterverhältnissen gut sichtbar.


----------



## Merlin (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Guck die mal die Browning King Feeder und/oder King Feeder River an.


----------



## singer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Wenn du was wirklich schickes haben willst. Daiwa Tournament F1 Feeder gibt es in Länge 3,90m und 4,20. Wg ist 50-150g. Ansonsten Balzer und Browning.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Hallo Schildifreak,
von den handgemachten Tricast würde ich abraten,ich habe von deren Besitzern nichts gutes gehöhrt (da soll sogar die von der Stange besser sein).
Das beste derzeit ist die von Peter van Willik von  SHAKESPEARE,wobei der sich von dort getrennt hat und seine Ruten jetzt selber verkauft (habe nur kein Link).


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Mir fiele da spontan die Zammataro Speedfeeder ein.... und Colmic hat da auch einige schoene Ruten im Programm, zB die WR9.


----------



## Molke-Drink (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fische die nicht selbst, aber hatte die selbst in den Fingern und ein Bekannter fischt die auch. Und zwar ist das die Shimano Antares Feeder. Das ist meiner Meinung nach, so ziemlich das Non-Plus-Ultra in Sachen Feederrute.
> 
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...65m&xploidID=tukl4b5ihn9fchv5n94lb7tafksvardp
> ...



Die Antares ist schon so ziehmlich das geilste|supergriAber naja Besser geht immer


----------



## Schildifreak (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*



singer schrieb:


> Wenn du was wirklich schickes haben willst. Daiwa Tournament F1 Feeder gibt es in Länge 3,90m und 4,20. Wg ist 50-150g. Ansonsten Balzer und Browning.


 
Hast du die rute selber? Wenn ja, wo setzt du sie ein? Kann man mit ihr wiklich Körbe bis 150 g werfen oder ist das WG übertrieben wie bei so vielen Ruten.
Irgendwie sehen bei der die Spitzenringe so komisch (groß und ungwohnt viele Stege für einen Feedertip-Spitzenring) aus. Stört das?


----------



## Schildifreak (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fische die nicht selbst, aber hatte die selbst in den Fingern und ein Bekannter fischt die auch. Und zwar ist das die Shimano Antares Feeder. Das ist meiner Meinung nach, so ziemlich das Non-Plus-Ultra in Sachen Feederrute.
> 
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...65m&xploidID=tukl4b5ihn9fchv5n94lb7tafksvardp
> ...


 
Hat die Antares gleich nach dem Griff noch eine Teilung oder liegt das einfach nur am Design, dass da so eine "Lücke" im Lack bzw. eine Stelle an der das Karbon freiliegt?

MfG


----------



## Schildifreak (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*



laeufer2 schrieb:


> Die Mosella Xedion Evo Long Cast Feeder ist in Ordnung.
> 
> + gute Aktion, wg 200g, Länge 4,5m
> + 5 Spitzen (lässt sich damit gut auf Still/Fließwasser abstimmen)
> + Spitzen teilweise 2-farbig, daher bei nahezu allen Wetterverhältnissen gut sichtbar.


 
Glaubst du nicht, dass 4,50 m für meine Verhältnisse zu lang ist?


----------



## laeufer2 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*



Schildifreak schrieb:


> Glaubst du nicht, dass 4,50 m für meine Verhältnisse zu lang ist?


Ich fische selbst im Bereich Isar/Donau - mir ist die Rute nicht zu lang. Gerade bei stärkerer Strömung bringt man mit einer längeren Rute die Schnur besser aus dem Wasser.

Wegen der Strömung würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Rute mit 200g WG oder merhr empfehlen. Bei kürzeren Ruten ist es da schnell vorbei mit einer brauchbaren Aktion.


----------



## Schildifreak (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Hallo

Kann man die Long Cast auch mit Körben zwischen 50 und 80 g fischen oder ist sie dann unterfordert?


----------



## Schildifreak (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Niemand mehr da?


----------



## Schildifreak (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

@ singer, Feeder-Freak und laeufer2:

Wär' echt nett wenn ihr bitte nochmal antworten könntet!


----------



## laeufer2 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*



Schildifreak schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann man die Long Cast auch mit Körben zwischen 50 und 80 g fischen oder ist sie dann unterfordert?




50-80g sind damit auch absolut in Ordnung.
Durch die 200g Wurfgewicht hat die Rute eben eine gute Aktion mit 4,5m. Damit ist sie auch für leichtere Körbe gut geeignet.


----------



## singer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*



Schildifreak schrieb:


> Hast du die rute selber? Wenn ja, wo setzt du sie ein? Kann man mit ihr wiklich Körbe bis 150 g werfen oder ist das WG übertrieben wie bei so vielen Ruten.
> Irgendwie sehen bei der die Spitzenringe so komisch (groß und ungwohnt viele Stege für einen Feedertip-Spitzenring) aus. Stört das?


Kein Sorge ich hätte dir so oder so schon noch einmal geantwortet. In den letzten Jahren gehe ich wieder deutlich öfter zum Ansitz raus als mit der Spinnrute los. Dazu wollte ich mir dann auch etwas hochwertiges kaufen. In 2008 habe ich dann gesehen, dass es eine neue Daiwa Tournament Feederrute gibt. Es gab schon einmal eine Daiwa Feederrute mit den Namen Tournament und diese ist eine Legende geworden. Nur Superlative von allen Seiten. Immerhin wenn es so eine gebraucht zu kaufen gibt bei ebay oder in der Zeitung(meist Englische), werden große Summen aufgeboten. 200€ sind kaum ein Problem. Da ich die alte nicht kenne bin ich auch nicht voreingenommen und habe die neue Rute gesucht um mir diese mal Anzuschauen(wollte eventuell zwei kaufen). Leider ohne Erfolg. Ich habe mir dann eine andere sehr gute gekauft. In meiner Straße wohnt auch ein Kollege der angelt und mit diesem gehe ich ab und an mal zum fischen. Dem hatte ich auch von der Rute erzählt. Einige Zeit später war er dann in MVP für eine Woche Urlaub machen mit seiner Frau, meistens Radfahren. Zurück kam er dann ohne die Frau aber mit einer Daiwa Tournament F1 Feederrute. 
Mittlerweile gibt er mir die Rute nicht nur damit ich ein paar mal werfen kann, sondern auch komplett zum fischen wenn er mal nicht mit will. 

Zur Rute selbst kann ich dir nur sagen, diese ist anders als alle anderen Feederuten die ich jemals in der Hand hatte. Deshalb lässt sie sich nicht mit anderen Feederruten vergleichen. Das Rückstellvermögen ist sehr hoch, fast schon im hochwertigen Spinnruten Bereich. Das Nachwabbel im Mittelteil ist sehr gering. Bei trockentests merkt man die Power. Trotzdem ist die Rute schlank für diesen Bereich. Eingesetzt habe ich diese bislang am Rhein und in einem See der mit einen Arm am Rhein angebunden ist(Grav Insel).
Das Wurfgewicht sind echte 150g. Persönlich habe ich mit 132g Flachblei gefischt, also kein Futterkorb. Voll durchgezogen natürlich, wobei das bei mir bedeutet ein Fuß vor dem anderen etwas einen halben Meter auseinander und über die Schulter und nicht wie beim Brandungsangeln mit Anlauf. Die Wurfweite ist ohne zu übertreiben unglaublich. So wie sich die Rute auflädt und die Energie wie ein Pfeil auf das Gewicht überträgt. Die Schnur rattert nur so von der Spule. Optisch ist die Rute für mich sehr schick und eher schlicht. Der Kork hat eine sehr hohe Qualität und Verarbeitung ist gut. Der Rollenhalter ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, die Funktion ist gut nur war da etwas nicht ganz so wie es sein sollte. Das Gefühl hat sich aber gelegt. 
Es ist eine Tolle Rute dashalb kann man eigetlich nur gutes darüber schreiben. Wie über andere sehr gute Ruten auch.
Ansonsten kann ich dir die Balzer Feederruten ans Herz legen. Super! Bei Browning gibt es auch nur richtig feines. Und neu habe ich die Sportex Medium Feeder in der Hand gehalten und war richtig angetan. 
Am Montag habe ich dann jetzt doch einen Händler gefunden der die Daiwa im Laden stehen hat. Im Moment kann ich aber das Geld nicht ausgeben weil eventuell eine größere Ausgabe ansteht. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## singer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Zum Thema Spitzenring verstehe ich deine Anmerkung nicht ganz. Die rote Spitze hat einen ganz normalen Spitzenring der standart bei vielen Spinnruten ist. Also normal mit zwei Stegen hinter der Verbindung ganz vorne. Ja er ist größer als üblich bei Feederruten aber nur damit Knoten da ohne Probleme durchpassen. Riesig ist dieser nicht. Die anderen Spitzen habe normale Ringe die auch größer sind aber ohne Steg.

Bitte spezifiziere deinen Einwand.


----------



## Tricast (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Habe gerade auf einer englischen Seite geschaut aber die Daiwa nicht gefunden. Ist das ein älteres Modell?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## singer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Seit einiger Zeit unterscheidet sich das Programm hier und da bei Daiwa zwischen England und Resteuropa, da dort eigentlich nicht so schwer gefischt wird.


----------



## Tricast (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Das wird wohl so sein. Danke für die Antwort. Muß auch mal wieder zu ner Angelmesse um mir paar sachen anzuschauen, weiss garnicht mehr was der Markt so zu bieten hat.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Schildifreak (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

@ singer:

Der Ring schaut nur wegen den zusätzlichen Stegen (im Vergleich zu anderen Feederrute) etwas ungewöhlich aus.


----------



## singer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Welche Steg*en*? Ist nur einer und diese gibt es auch bei anderen Feederruten.


----------



## Schildifreak (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Also die Feederruten, die ich bis jetzt gefischt habe, hatten einfach nur einen Ring an der Spitze (ohne irgendwelche Stege). Deswegen ist mir das halt aufgefallen. Aber ist ja auch egal. Die von Daiwa werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.

Gibts noch weitere Empfehlungen?

Meine Favoriten bis jetzt:

Shimano Antares Extra Heavy Long Feeder; v. d. Wilik-Feeder (handgmacht); Fox Horizon, Daiwa Feeder, Mosella Evo Long Cast


----------



## Schildifreak (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Ich hab' jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut und festgestellt, dass wir zwei verschieden Ruten gemeint haben. Ich hab' von der hier gesprochen: Daiwa Team Daiwa Heavy Feeder


----------



## singer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Die Team Daiwa kenne ich nur aus dem Laden, kann dir diese aber nicht empfehlen. Da sind Ruten in der gleichen Preisklasse von Balzer, Browning besser. Der Mehrpreis zur Tournament ist m.M. nach gegenüber dieser ganz sicher gerechtfertigt. Von Browning gibt es die Nachfolger der Browning Bob Nudd Legend Feeder Serie, die Browning Champions Choice Power Feeder in 3.90m und Wg.120g. Das sind auch super Ruten Habe den Vorgänger als medium mit 100g Wurfgewicht. Ein Traum diese Rute. Als Alternative die hier schon einmal angesprochene Browning King Feeder. Von der gibt es unterschiedliche Varianten. Ich meine die normale in 3,90m mit 140g Wurfgewicht, auch sagenhaft.


----------



## postfischer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Hi, Schau mal nach Feederruten von DRENNAN
http://www.tackleshop.co.uk/ 


http://www.bosfish.co.uk/PRODUCTS/BRANDS/Drennan.htm#feederrods
Habe selbst ein Modell von 2007, Drennan Serie 7 "13 ft distance method feeder" hat auch bis max. 160g und ist 3,96 m lang, gibt schon was her!
mfg Postfischer


----------



## bimba (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Habe gehört das die Sportexfeederruten schwer seien sollen!?

fischt niemand die Zammataro Ruten(die neuen)???

überlege selber noch King Feeder,Tri cast oder handgebaut.

Torsten


----------



## singer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Schildifreak wie hast du dich entschieden und wie sind deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## Schildifreak (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Bis jetzt hab' ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Es gibt einfach so viele Ruten am Markt.


----------



## Tricast (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Feederrute bis 300 Euro*

Nächstes Jahr auf der Stippermesse gibt es alles was gut und teuer ist in einer Halle zum anfassen und nicht nur vom hören sagen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------

